# Can anyone help this lil girl?



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

Found this on craigslist!
She is located in Northern California...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/for/1149932665.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I sent them a link to NCMR. Hopefully, they will take it in the spirit it was given.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my! Isn't she just too, too cute?!! There's a phone number listed there too! How sad they won't take her.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll see what I can do, if they cant sell her. I live in No. California, so if you ever see a Maltese in need on this end of the state, please let me know. Edie, AMA West Coast Rescue Coordinator


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little girl  . It makes me soooooooo sad when people try to sell these precious angels by advertising them like a used car or something.Where's the love?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Update on this.. She has been sold already. Hugs, Edie


----------

